# The snake tank..



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So i know i have told some people snakes story but i'll fill anyone in who doesnt know.

Snake lived with some guy with at least one other snake and the rest of a zoo in a basement. Now dont get me wrong, the set ups looked great.

He was selling off his pets so he could move away or somthing. Me personally.. I couldnt have any snakes because bob is not fond of them. I wasnt so used to them either. So i couldnt take them. (my sister's friend lived upstares, they both loved the snakes)

Anywho... a while later Kar calls me and says I need to come and get this snake cause noone had been feeding them. So whatever.. We went over, i figured i could at least take it and rehome it. Unfortunatly i was told the other one there. The okatee had starved to death or somthing  But we took Snake. (shes a creamcicle or butter not sure)

Anywho... we waited till bob was away and smuggled in her tank LOL That was a few years ago. She's a fantastic snake...<3 I try really hard to give her a good life and i do hope she's happy 

Tank when we got it (eew)









I bought her a few new things.. A pothos (she likes to sleep on it. LOL) had to figure out her heating set up... She got a pass down sprayer when my cham passed away. So the humitity stays good. She has excellent sheds. (as you can see)









But it wasnt enough i guess and i added a bit more...
I swapped out the repti bark and added coco fiber. Its nicer...

She looks happy to me 































































I love her clear eyes  If anyone has any more tips or advice lemmie know. Or even know her morph..

Thanks for looking!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

beautiful snake . Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

She's such a pretty girl and so lucky she found you! Corn snakes are such great pets, wish they'd develop a pygmy corn snake. 

You've done a superb job on her tank!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Was looking at this thread with the wife beside me and all she kept on saying was "NO SNAKES!!!".  

Great job on her though, she's looking great. I'm not much of a snake person though.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehe thanks 

I got into heaps of trouble when i brought her in. Bob is not a snake person either LOL


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

gorgeous snake! do you ever handle her or is that not recommended? Has she ever tried to bite you? I had a little grass snake as a pet one winter...not the best idea in hindsight, but it was fun at the time. I let it go again where I had caught it the following spring....I always admire the small snakes at pet shops - but I too would get in loads of poo if I ever brought one home!!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Great looking snake. It won't find a home here, my wife is deathly afraid of snakes so me and the snake would be sleeping outside.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

let me know if you ever want to get rid of her...my son wants one. He's allergic to furry critters.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

kweenshaker said:


> gorgeous snake! do you ever handle her or is that not recommended? Has she ever tried to bite you? I had a little grass snake as a pet one winter...not the best idea in hindsight, but it was fun at the time. I let it go again where I had caught it the following spring....I always admire the small snakes at pet shops - but I too would get in loads of poo if I ever brought one home!!


Thanks guys  Yea she is still kinda my sisters but if the time ever comes where we cant keep her anymore i will let you know rice. She is an excellent snake for kids.

Kween, I do handle her but not enough as i should. She can bite she just chooses not to. What i mean by that is the only time i ever got close to being bitten she gave me a warning tap. I had scared her, she kinda gave me a head butt with her mouth closed and growled.
Very rarely is she in a bad mood...but if its a bad day she will let you know.

I don't handle or move stuff around her when she is ready to shed because she cant see, and thats scary.. She can smell me, she just can see well enough with fogged eye-caps. I also don't handle her after a meal (once a week Frozen thaw rat pup) because she's in an excited hungry mood plus handling can cause a regurgitation which isn't good.

Snakes really don't want to bite unless they think they really must because if whatever they are going to bite pulls away so does their teeth and no snake wants to damage their teeth. After having a snake you can really start to read their body language.. Plus if a corn does happen to bite you, their teeth are so sharp it really doesn't hurt too badly. I've been bitten by a few wild snakes and none had been too bad.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

cool. Let me know if it happens.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice snake Cid!
My friend has a 2-3 foot boa that has like an amazing gold/black pattern. I hope your tank is secure, b/c his snake got out once while they were away on vacation and was found 2-3months later in the bottom a of a air intake duct when they were getting them cleaned. Lucky it lived! And the cleaning guy was warned also that a snake might be found DoA. Snakes are definetly cool, but my mom haateess them lol, she likes the pretty fish though


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Omg good to know he found it!

Yea her tank actually came with a screen lid and she popped it and snuggled up in my laundry. The cat was like... "wtf there is a snake in your laundry" O_O

LOL She has a good secure snap on lid now... Thankfully she wont ever be as strong as a boa.. Whew.. :3


----------

